#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  Beautiful Wooden House on 1.5 rai of land-Mae-On, Chiang Mai

## meallem

We rebuilt this house last year and a lot of love and attention have gone into. The house stands on 1.5 rai of land with a Chanot (title deed) and Tabian Ban (House Deed) with spectacular and uninterrupted views of the surrounding national parks.

The house is approximately130m2 including 2 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms, living room, deck, kitchen and storage room.

The land is beautifully landscaped and the back of the house is forested

All the electrics and plumbing are new, done to farang standard and the house is connected to local water and electricity  internet service is available through DTAC aircard or TOT broadband

The House is situated in a small private community of 4 other houses each on over 1 rai of land. All the neighbours are mixed couples of Farang/Thai or just Farang and the community is tight-knit and secure. The village of Ban Huay Kaew (famous for its tree nurseries)  is 1km away and the area is full of natural and tourist attractions such as 2 Golf courses (Highlands and Alpine)  2 Hot springs, Flight of the Gibbon, rock climbing, caves, numerous waterfalls, lakes and national parks.

The land is easily accessed from Chiang Mai being at the convergence of 2 direct roads  the new Sankampeng-Chiang Mai road and the Chiang Mai-Chiang Rai Highway. each route is bout 45km and takes about 45mins.

For more pics - 

https://picasaweb.google.com/1144192...eat=directlink

The asking price is 2.5m baht and there is an option of paying this over several years subject to agreement

This property must be seen to be fully appreciated  please contact Mike 084-610-6013 (English) or Jah   
084-610-1872  (Thai)

----------


## Mid

https://teakdoor.com/construction-in-...hiang-mai.html (Our House Build Project in Chiang Mai)

one and the same ?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> All the electrics and plumbing are new, done to farang standard


I didn't know there was a 'farang standard'.

----------


## 2milkyway

Hi there,
We are retired couple from Canada and looking for a house to rent for long term. would it be possible to rent now for long term. We are looking for a house away from the city. Please let us know accordingly. 
Sincerely

Baba

----------

